# Spartan warrior board



## Lobison (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey was wondering if anyone had reviews or thoughts on the spartan warrior snowboard thanks


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

No reviews but my thoughts would be to scream "THIS IS SPARTA" as you charge down the hill... I also heard it gives you the power of 300 snowboarders.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Well after briefly researching... I can't seem to figure out the board shape? Camber, Rocker, Hybrid, etc. Imma guess cambered. Anyways are you dead set on a spartan? there are tons of better options for the price you'll pay on a spartan...unless you got a deal somewhere. Im just going off goggle searches for you.

Sorry to bust your balls on your first post. Its tradition on this forum I think
but ALOHA'z & WELCOME

EDIT: LOL! I just saw it on ebay for $40... i thought I saw 395.00 but its actually 39.95. If thats it id say save your money for a more decent investment... just rent/try some different boards


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol !!! What the hell is Warrior Extreme. The Internet is a scary place.


----------



## Lobison (Dec 27, 2013)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> No reviews but my thoughts would be to scream "THIS IS SPARTA" as you charge down the hill... I also heard it gives you the power of 300 snowboarders.


Lol yea I'll def try that out but didn't they all die ? Let's hope I don't end up like that. 


Thanks for the help/advise


----------



## Lobison (Dec 27, 2013)

I went got the board anyways got it for about $50 USD went tried it out at snowshoe in wv and in sugar mountain NC worked just fine. Felt better then when the ones I rented before but I didn't hit any jumps etc not good enough for that lol


----------

